# Corian solidsurface checkerboard pens



## corian king (Jun 17, 2010)

Hello This is the first time I have posted pics in this catagory but I saw someone talking about checkerboard pens.these are some of my first attempts at this and they have actually sold really well.Let me know what you think and if you have any questions please feel free to ask.
Thanks!
JIM


----------



## truckfixr (Jun 17, 2010)

Nice looking bunch of pens.


----------



## corian king (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks for the compliment..


----------



## maxman400 (Jun 17, 2010)

Those are great looking Pens, I have done a little work with corian, I like the deep red and yellow.


----------



## corian king (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks Max! I love working with corian and I have found that at the shows the corian pens sell 9 to one over the wood.
JIM


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 18, 2010)

I like them.  the black and white is my favorite.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jun 18, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## phillywood (Jun 18, 2010)

nice work. they are amazing. Nicely done. My favorits, first two from left


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jun 18, 2010)

Mr. Harris they all look great, but that black/white checkerboard is my favourite. I can hear in now, "Gentlemen start your engine..." Wonderful work and thank you kindly for posting.


----------



## elody21 (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice job! Alice


----------



## corian king (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks! I really appreciate the cmments.
JIM


----------



## jimm1 (Jun 18, 2010)

I guess I'm needing to try this Corian stuff. Where do I get it.


----------



## RyanNJ (Jun 18, 2010)

They are amazing. Can you post a pic of the blank? 

I think that I am going to have to try to make one of these. Is anything special used to bond them?


----------



## snyiper (Jun 18, 2010)

Several vendors on here sell Corian. Corian King would be one and Ptownstubbie who I have purchased from several times. I can say you wont go wrong with anyone here on the board they are all straight shooters!!


----------



## wizard (Jun 18, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------



## jskeen (Jun 18, 2010)

cool idea!  Take something we have almost all had sitting around forever, and do something really new and different with it!  I'm impressed.  Have you ever tried doing a 4 way glue up instead of the two way ?  It looks like you have really nailed a method for drilling straight through as well, that's always a trick.  Do you just prefer them thicker like that, or is turning them down to the bushings a problem with this material when it's glued up like that?


----------



## JoeHodge1978 (Jun 18, 2010)

Those are some nice looking pens!!


----------



## fitzman163 (Jun 18, 2010)

Very nice work! Maybe I could now use up some of my corian.


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 18, 2010)

If you are selling Corian pens, you are truly the Corain king.


----------



## Rfturner (Jun 18, 2010)

I am curious though where did you purchase the green slimline kit or wsa that something you did?


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 18, 2010)

Great looking pens Jim!


----------



## corian king (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello No I can turn them right down to the tube just I have found that most people like a little more pen in there hand so I leave most of them a little big.


----------



## corian king (Jun 18, 2010)

I sell alot of corian pens.They way outsell the wood.


----------



## corian king (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello Ryan myself and Smitty offer the red,green,blue and black enamel kits.


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 19, 2010)

corian king said:


> I sell alot of corian pens.They way outsell the wood.


Git out of here. You must be pulling my leg. I can't give the dang things away. Once you say Corian to a lady, she drops it like a hot potato.


----------



## corian king (Jun 19, 2010)

Hello Jim. We do sell the corian.In fact we have an ad running now.
JIM


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 19, 2010)

corian king said:


> Hello Jim. We do sell the corian.In fact we have an ad running now.
> JIM


You're the king.


----------

